# Bermuda Hay for Horses & Rabbits?



## Tauntz (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been checking a bit around my area for hay bales for my buns. So far the only thing I can find in horse hay is Bermuda hay. Is that a good hay for my buns? My buns have been eating Oxbow or Kaytee Timothy & Orchard Grass from my local pet stores. I can get a bale of Bermuda hay for half the cost of a big bag of Kaytee Timothy hay from my pet stores. I will not sacrifice the health of my bunnies to keep the cost of their food down but it would be nice if I could get good hay cheaper by the bale. 

So is horse Bermuda hay a good quality hay for bunnies?
If so, do I need to do anything to ease the transition from their Timothy to the Bermuda hay? Or can I just put the Bermuda in when I finish my pet store bag of Timothy?

Anything to look for to ensure I am getting a good bale of hay for the buns?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 21, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> I've been checking a bit around my area for hay bales for my buns. So far the only thing I can find in horse hay is Bermuda hay. Is that a good hay for my buns? My buns have been eating Oxbow or Kaytee Timothy & Orchard Grass from my local pet stores. I can get a bale of Bermuda hay for half the cost of a big bag of Kaytee Timothy hay from my pet stores. I will not sacrifice the health of my bunnies to keep the cost of their food down but it would be nice if I could get good hay cheaper by the bale.
> 
> So is horse Bermuda hay a good quality hay for bunnies?
> If so, do I need to do anything to ease the transition from their Timothy to the Bermuda hay? Or can I just put the Bermuda in when I finish my pet store bag of Timothy?
> ...


--the high fiber content is what to focus on..--Bermuda is slightly less fiberous than say timothy,--therefore timothy grass would be ideal,,-but there is nothing to speak of wrong with other grasses be they timothy,orchard,bermuda,etc..,-here is a link that will clear up any misconceptions http://www.medirabbit.com sincerely james waller :bunnyhug::bunny24:big wink::running bunny:hearts:headflick:


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate the info.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 21, 2013)

You can use the Bermuda  Most grass hays are pretty comparable, and as with any hay, their fiber vs sugar vs whatever contents will vary depending on that particular crop.
I might be inclined to slowly transition them over to it, only because some rabbits can be picky sometimes if its a sudden switch, or if their SUPER sensitive.

Just make sure its nice and green (for that type of hay) smells good, stick your hand into the middle of the bale, it should be cool but not damp, pull some strands from the middle, there should be no mould on those or elsewhere on the bale. It should have been stored covered but whoever had it and whoever currently has it. It shouldn't be too dusty.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 21, 2013)

Bermuda is a grass hay so it is nutritionally comparable to the other grass hays (timothy, orchard, meadow, coastal, brome, etc.).
If you can get just part of a bale to try first that might be best so you can see if your rabbits are willing to eat it. I'd mix it in more slowly if they're used to just one type of hay.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies & helpful insight into hay. I'm really a worry wart & since my precious little Hope just had a digestive upset that resulted in her staying overnight at the vet & on Reglan for awhile I'm even more so. I want to do my best to insure my bunnies' health & happiness. They are my two bunny loves! :heartbeat:


----------

